# 13" South Bend New Cross Feed Screw & Nut HELP



## Janderso (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm not sure how to finish the cross feed screw handle retainer. The one I am replacing has a roll pin about half way in to the handle with a slot in the retaining nut.
Do I cut a slot and continue drilling the screw to accomodate the roll pin/lock up?
Miller Machine left this part up to me, I can handle it but I'm just wondering what you did?
I am looking at drilling it this way. see pic in jig v block.
Thank you!
Jeff


----------



## derf (Apr 28, 2018)

The pin is nothing more than a key to keep the handle from rotating, but I have no idea why you need half a hole in the nut also. I think maybe that is for a drilling guide and nothing more. Once the hole is drilled, it's replaced with the solid nut. It would also be much easier to drill with an endmill.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 28, 2018)

derf said:


> The pin is nothing more than a key to keep the handle from rotating, but I have no idea why you need half a hole in the nut also. I think maybe that is for a drilling guide and nothing more. Once the hole is drilled, it's replaced with the solid nut. It would also be much easier to drill with an endmill.



I assumed the round machined nut was to replace my mangled nut.
I have it set up in the drill press to drill into the new shaft. A drill guide? Ok
I may just use it as the new nut. Cut a slot in it and call it a day. I'll sleep on it and see what the group comes up with.
I appreciate the help, thanks!


----------



## dlane (Apr 29, 2018)

Personally I would mill the slot with a 1/8 ball end mill , that drill guide may work be carful of the threads
 It looks like the screw threads will stick out past the center ball , you may want to cut it off < flush with the ball and smooth it off , save your knuckles. That’s why the original nut is rounded, the slots are for a pin wrench
Did you get a new nut from miller too ? .
FYI taper pins on that vintage were all hand drilled non the same, if you get a part with a tp get the matching part.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 29, 2018)

dlane,
I thought about this from many different angles. I agree with derf, this threaded nut must be a drill guide. The handle has a crescent 1/8 drilled slot about half way into the I’d of the handle.
If I make a mark with a sharpie and line up the, “ guide” I should be able to sgueak the drill by the threads. Fornutaly I have a hole in my drill press large enough to accommodate the shaft. So, I have confidence with my set up.
I don’t have a mill end of that style, ball end.
I will try and clean up the nut, if not I’ll order one.
Wish me luck


----------



## Janderso (Apr 29, 2018)

Finished, I used the guide, had to remove .002-.003 off the cross feed screw. It was a bit too tight but that’s a good thing.
All put back together and making chips.
Now I need to work on accuracy. The tail shaft is a bit low, .013 between the farthest points.
Projects, projects. I’ll get it.
Thanks for your help.


----------

